# Solved: Xcode Iphone Development Question



## IsolatedSnail (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been looking all over the place for minimum specs for Xcode and the iOS SDK to develop apps for the iPhone and pretty much no one comes out and says it that I could find. 

I found an eMac A1002 online for a pretty good price, it's an older machine, definitely not very fast. But would it able to run the iPhone app emulator and Xcode? I'm on a development project and having something (that may even be slow) that would allow me to debug code at my home instead having to spend so many late nights up at the office would be a huge help.

This is what he sent me:

The eMac doesn't have snow leopard, but it does have the previous operating system. I think it has a 2.03 ghz processor. And 2 gb of ram. If your looking to start coding it's a great buy but eventually you will have to pick up a brand new mac when you want to get into the iPhone applications and stuff like that. I don't know the serial number but the model is A1002, does that help?

Any suggestions?

Thanks a ton!

Kyle


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Save your money.

Submissions to App Store require you use Xcode 3.2.5. (4.0 coming)

Xcode 3.2.5 requires Intel based Mac with OS X 10.6.4 or newer

All the eMac have the A1002 model so it could be any one of several machines. The fastest one listed in Mactracker only had a 1.42GHz G4.

Not sure what "pretty good price" is but I would pass. I think the small screen of the eMac would be awful for coding/debugging. 
(I find even my 24" iMac too small and attach a second monitor when coding.)

Since you code for work I'm guessing it's pretty safe to say you have a decent computer at home? (Windows)
I would look into seeing if work would let you use a VPN in to use VNC or something like that. I have a friend who's works from home doing that and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## IsolatedSnail (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Headrush, will keep all that in mind. The VPN / VNC is being discussed already, but you know how long companies can take to make decisions.


----------

